# Spider with creepy blue background



## Buckster (Sep 15, 2012)

First test shot for a creepy Halloween Spider composition I'm working on.  This is mainly to work out the background, lighting and DOF/stacking.  From here I want to work on posing and more props before shooting the final.  I think it's coming along pretty nicely:







Crop of above:


----------



## Patriot (Sep 16, 2012)

Is that thing real?


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 16, 2012)

It is a real spider, but looks like it might be dead... based on the leg positions.


----------



## Buckster (Sep 16, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> It is a real spider, but looks like it might be dead... based on the leg positions.


Yeah, real but dead.  Caught it in my bathroom a few weeks ago and, while pondering how I want to shoot it, it died.  That does make it easier to get enough shots for a proper focus stack without it moving though.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 16, 2012)

That looks good, Buckster, but I associate Halloween with lots of spider webs...  It that going to be a later addition?


----------



## Buckster (Sep 16, 2012)

pgriz said:


> That looks good, Buckster, but I associate Halloween with lots of spider webs...  It that going to be a later addition?


Yeah, that's going to be a part of it.  You can see some of my first experimental ones in the trees of the first shot.  I'm thinking that fake spider web stuff sold for Halloween decoration might work well also.  Will have to try some and see how it looks with the macro lens.


----------



## Buckster (Sep 16, 2012)

I was having trouble with the web.  Couldn't seem to get it to look right, especially not in macro - it looked just as fake as it was, so I gave up on it for now.  Managed to get the critter to pose for me though, so here's where I'm at now:

3.





4.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 17, 2012)

Couple of comments...  maybe the web will be better as a silhouette or a shadow?  Secondly, the highlights in the main eyes of the spider tend to give it a benign as opposed to scary appearance.  Not sure what you can do to change that, but as the image currently stands they look more like googly-eyes and less the eyes of a rapacious predator.  The rest of the image is pretty intimidating...


----------



## Bynx (Sep 17, 2012)

Great job on the resurrection. It looks alive.
Since Canada lets anybody in the country Im surprised Ive never seen one of these running around. Of course, Im glad I havent.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 28, 2012)

Buckster said:


> I was having trouble with the web.  Couldn't seem to get it to look right, especially not in macro - it looked just as fake as it was, so I gave up on it for now.  Managed to get the critter to pose for me though, so here's where I'm at now:
> 
> 3.
> 
> ...



That is really neat.  What kind of spider is that?


----------



## Buckster (Oct 28, 2012)

kathythorson said:


> That is really neat.  What kind of spider is that?


Thank you kindly!  It's a Wolf Spider.


----------



## sactown024 (Oct 29, 2012)

I would move out of my house....


----------



## Buckster (Oct 29, 2012)

sactown024 said:


> I would move out of my house....


Honestly, they're probably already in your house.  They're in just about everybody's house.  They're everywhere.  It's just that they're a LOT smaller than they look in a macro photo.  Most people just see a spider, pick up a shoe and - SPLAT!  It's only if they looked REALLY close that they'd see this monster!

The good news is that they eat other bugs/pests, and run from humans.  :thumbup:


----------



## Mully (Oct 29, 2012)

Really nice images ...no one can comment that they are out of focus LOL..... I like the last one looks a little like ZZ Top


----------



## vindemiatrix (Oct 29, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Great job on the resurrection. It looks alive.
> Since Canada lets anybody in the country Im surprised Ive never seen one of these running around. Of course, Im glad I havent.



i agree lol


----------

